# hit with a payback



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

WOW msmith1986 you dirty dog , you hit me with an inbound payback from the 80rg thing ? IDK. well I was hit with a nice batch of sticks that I have never had or seen before . so kudos to msmith1986 for the kind gesture . of the 1000+ sticks I have , I have never smoked any of them . let me say it again WOW . now what is the little stick no band / wrapper ?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WTG @msmith1986 nicely done!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! @msmith1986 is angling to be the mad bomber

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nicely done buddy! 
I've still got to find time to smoke mine as well.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nicely done!! 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

The little guy is a freshly rolled Minuteman from Casta Cigars. The roller (Kiki Castañon) was really busy when I stopped in, so I got him to roll a half dozen quick and I included one in each of the 6 explosives I mailed at the same time last week. 10 yr aged Brazilian tobacco.
Besides, you sent me that giant 80, I figured I'd send you some of my favorite smaller vitolas to try. Most have well over a year rest on them. 
It was a thank you for what you sent me. No worries brother, enjoy.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

the little minuteman got the best of me slobbering at the mouth so I smoked it last night , WOW that was great . I don't think I have ever had better , but I say that to all the girls too .


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

gunnersguru said:


> the little minuteman got the best of me slobbering at the mouth so I smoked it last night , WOW that was great . I don't think I have ever had better , but I say that to all the girls too .


That 10 year Brazilian tobacco is mild but damn tasty. Check out Casta cigars website and read up on the cigars. HQ is local here in York.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

